# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche > Wursterzeugung DACH und Thailand >  In Thailand Heiss Raeuchern .

## rampo

So 2-3 mal werfe ich auch meinen Raeucherofen im Jahr an .
Das Schwein aus eigener Zucht , ein Schuss ein Stich das wars fuer des Schwein .







Fast kein Fett.

Das Fleisch bleibt einen Tag in der Kuehlbox , befor es weiter verarbeitet wird .

----------


## rampo

Am naechsten Tag wird dan geteilt , lasse aber niemand an das Fleisch ran diese Arbeit 

liebe ich 

Der Grossteil kommt in die Tiefkuehltruhe  so ca 30 Kg werden Geraeuchert nur fuer uns , und bei Besuch.




Die Fleischstuecke gut einreiben mit der Wuertze .



Mit Abgekochten Wasser wir der Behaelter in dem die Fleischstuecke sind ca 3cm ueber den Fleischrand gefuelt .



Ab in die Kuehlbox und Beschwehrt jeden 3 Tag wende ich das Fleisch .



Dir Ripperl gebe ich nur in Plastik Saecke und nach 5 Tagen Raeuchere ich sie .

Bauchfleisch bleibt so ca 3 Wochen in der Surr . Lendenfleisch 4 Wochen .

----------


## rampo

Mein Raeucherofen ganz was einfaches , wichtig ist immer das Endprodukt und das past.




Die Feuerstelle ist nich in den Ringen sonder ausen nur der Rauch soll rein .





Hier haenge ich die Fleischstuecke rein .

Die Hartholz Spaehne , schau immer wo gerade ein Holzhaus gebaut wird von dort holl ich sie mir .
Sollen aber schon Trocken sein .

----------


## rampo

Das Endergebniss .





















Fg.  Bitte die Bilder nicht anschmatzen .

----------


## wein4tler

So wie es auf den Bildern aussieht, selchst Du Deinen Bauch auch etwas an.  ::

----------


## rampo

Den Bauch ziehe ich nur ein wen Frauen in der Naehe sind , Bauchfleisch 

Fg.

----------


## schiene

na da weiß ich ja nun wo ich meinen Schinken-Bauchfleisch in Thailand bestellen kann

----------


## Enrico

Wenn du noch einen Mitarbeiter suchen solltest, unsere Koffer sind schnell gepackt...

----------


## rampo

Schiene  .   Du weist kein Verkauf mach es nur alls Hobby und fuer den Heisshunger , aber Besucher bekommen sicher was ab . :: 

Enrico .      Arbeiter fuer einen Tageslohn von 300 Baht sind immer Wilkommen . :: 

Fg.

----------


## Enrico

> Enrico .      Arbeiter fuer einen Tageslohn von 300 Baht sind immer Wilkommen .
> 
> Fg.


Hm, OK. 300 pro Person. Wir sind zu viert. Knapp aber reicht. Essen tun wir auf Arbeit. Kinder packt, wir ziehen um  ::

----------


## rampo

Da mir das Jausen Fleisch ausgeht , und die Schweinchen erst in 1 Monat soweit sind hab ich mir ein wenig Bauchfleisch 

gekauft .

Die haben aber einen Vogel zur Zeit Schweinefleisch das Kg 130 Baht , wird zeit das meine 3 Schweinchen bald so weit sind 

und die Tiefkuehltruhe wieder voll ist .


Ab in die Sure .


Vor 3 Tagen den Raeucherofen* angeheitzt , leider konnte ich keine Hartholz Spaene auftreiben .

Als hab ich mir von der Reismuehle , die Spreu oder Schalen vom gebutzten Reis geholt , auch damit kann man Raeuchern .







Es Raucht schon 

Ab in den Ofen 


Wolte gester schon ein wenig Naschen , ist aber erst Heute so weit .

Hab es aber nicht lassen koennen und doch ein weng daran mit dem Messer geschnitten .

Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Rampo, Du alter Genußspecht, bereicherst wieder Deinen Speiseplan. Wong hat schon gemeint, ob uns Ossi was von seinem Fleisch abgibt, wenn wir in Khon Kaen sind. Ich hoffe wir kommen ins Geschäft.  ::

----------


## Enrico

Sind sicher schon die Vorbereitungen auf deine Ankunft  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Enrico, das glaube ich nicht. Bis wir im November anreisen, hat Rampo die Fleischration schon dreimalverspeist.  ::

----------


## rampo

Keine Angst Wein4tler 

In 1 Monat hau ich das erste nieder , und in 2 Monaten nochmals 2 bis in November haber ich 3 Neue 

die auf dich und deine Frau warten .

Essen ist eins der wichtigsten sachen fuer den MANN.

Fg. Der Bauer und auch fuer mich .

----------


## rampo

Konnt es nicht erwarten .
















Ein Teil kommt in die Kuehtruhe , 

Meine 2 Mitbewohner ihr Teller , sie machen sich das Fleisch immer im Mikro Warm .

Mein Stueck

----------


## wein4tler

Schaut ja sehr appetitlich aus. Bei mir gibt es heute auch einen Schweinsbraten vom Karee mit Krautsalat und Semmelknödeln.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...könnte so rein beissen und ein grosses stück nur für mich allein
Senf, ein stück brot...das reicht..sauerkraut vieleicht noch

Aber nur alle 2 wochen
wegen der gesundheit ....

----------


## rampo

Mit Senf kann ich gleich aufwarten , Brot dauert .



Fg

----------


## rampo

Das Brot mit Sauerkraut kann ich leider nicht dienen 







Wein4tler meinst du sowas.



Must dir nur die Knochen dazu denken 
Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Genau sowas moan i. Momentan bruzzelt des Bratl noch im Rohr.

----------


## rampo

Das Boeckelsalz vom Tiger und die Wirkung .

Der 1 Gang  3 mal  6 Stunden Rauch .








Die Jausenwuerste ein Paar Tage zum Lufttrocknen  .


Morgen gibts den 2 Gang , 5 x  6 Stunden  im Rauch  habs schon Probiert , bin sehr zufrieden .

Meine Mitbewohner noch mehr .

Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Rampo, willst mich quälen, mit Deine Bratwürstl und dem Geselchten? Heute hab i wieder die hiesigen Bratwürstl am Tisch ghabt. 
Aber was isst der arme Teufel net in der Not, sogar de Fliagn ohne Brot.  ::

----------


## rampo

So der 2 Rauchvorgang .








Der Lungenbraten , leider  schon am Ende .

----------


## rampo

Da ich gerade Besuch hatte , waren die 2 gleich die Versuchskaninchen .











Und sie kammen auch noch am naechsten Tag  

Fg.

----------


## Willi Wacker

Rampo
wann gedenkst du zu platzen bei all den Fettzeug  :: 

ok, wenn du's verkaufst und nicht alles selber "frisst"....

----------


## rampo

> Rampo
> wann gedenkst du zu platzen bei all den Fettzeug 
> 
> ok, wenn du's verkaufst


Hatte schon viele  Anfragen  aber es gibt keinen  verkauf , aber sehr viele Falangbesuche und die halte ich damit ruhig .

Fg.

----------


## frank_rt

rampo. ich will auch probieren. lach.
aber sieht toll aus. fast wie daheim. 
mach so ruhig weiter, bald wirst du von den farangs überrannt und ausgeplündert.

----------


## Willi Wacker

....ich würde gern das Brot probieren, 
und ein ganz kleines Stückchen Fettes  :: 

guten Rutsch !

----------


## rampo

> ....ich würde gern das Brot probieren, 
> und ein ganz kleines Stückchen Fettes 
> 
> guten Rutsch !


Das Brot ist vom Tesco , wirklich ein sehr gutes Brot .

Als Gelernter Baecker muss ich das neidlos zugeben , bei ein guten Brot  ist die Masse das um und auf .

Nicht ich mach mir  1 Kg  ab 20 Kg , das schmeckt .

Mit dem Fetten , zu Spaet  haben schon die Hunde .

----------


## rampo

> rampo. ich will auch probieren. lach.
> aber sieht toll aus. fast wie daheim. 
> mach so ruhig weiter, bald wirst du von den farangs überrannt und ausgeplündert.


Bis jetzt hat mich noch kein Falang  , gepluendert .

Sie kommen mit mehr  als ich ihnen  gebe , und so solls auch bleiben. (Goe  Tiger der sierige Bauer )

12 Jahre Thailand  da gibts schon ein paar Falangs wo man sich freud wen sie kommen  und nicht nur ich auch meine Frau .

Ist wie im FB man kann sich seine Freunde aussuchen .

Der 1 Besuch ist der entscheidende .

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Hab mir ein bischen  was zum Knappern gemacht  , am Abend mit einen  Bier .

Meterwurst  3 Tage geraeuchert und  so  2 -3 Wochen  dan Luftgetrocknet .













Fg.

----------


## Mr Mo

Schaut sehr lecker aus Rampo! 
Was nimmst du denn da für Därme?

----------


## rampo

> Schaut sehr lecker aus Rampo! 
> Was nimmst du denn da für Därme?


Die  Daerme  sind  vom   Schwein  , das ich geschlachtet habe .

Das Schwein aus  eigener  Fuetterung , das  Putzen  der Daerme   eine  Schei....  Arbeit   aber meine Frau Opfert sich immer dafuer .

   Im Macro  gibts es sie auch zu Kaufen  Tiefgefroren   70 M  250 Baht  glaube ich .

Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Der Bauer ist fleissig wie immer. Schauen wirklich sehr appetitlich aus, schade dass Du die alle alleine verfutterst. Hier in Ban Kok Noi hätte auch einer seine Freude daran.

----------


## rampo

Natuerlich wie immer  Dezember oder Jaenner , wen es  unter 20 Grad hat .

Kaltraeuchern .

Von Thaiessen alleine kann ich nicht ueberleben .

Was man so alles braucht dazu .








Gut einreiben .

Und ab in die Kuehlbox ,  Bauchfleisch  so um die  18 Tage .
Die Staekeren Stuecke ,schon 4 Wochen .


Fg.

----------


## rampo

Bauchfleich fertig .

Ab in die Kuehtruhe  ,  ein Stueck bleibt zum KOSTEN .

----------


## rampo

Die Dicken Stueckerl , sind eher fuer meine 2 Mittbewohner  kein Fett.











Fg.

Ps. Wird Zeit da bald wieder Dezember  ist , es geht zur neige.

----------

